# BT Home Hub Extremely Slow



## prouty (Apr 1, 2007)

hello all, 

basically i have just got a BT home hub router and moved to a bt broadband in my home. BT say that they are providing me with 8meg, i dont know how far from the exchange but im not even getting 1meg in most cases. All my games and p2p softwares connections are horrendously slow. Ive tried port forwarding but to no avail. In all games my ping is horrendously high around 200 when it should be around 20. Im also downloading at speeds of around 10kb/s and that maxs out at around 55kb/s. i would appreciate any help atall on this as i really dont want to be throwing my homehub out of the window :grin: thanks


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

Do you have a modem connected to that hub?


----------



## prouty (Apr 1, 2007)

do you mean whts in my computer to connect it to the hub? if so im using an intel pro wireless adapter, it has never performed like this before with other routers.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

If your using a wireless connection try moving the position of one or both ends of the connection, you'd be surprised how little it takes to upset a wireless set up, also are the units in different rooms ? if so the walls\floors etc could be inhibiting the signal, but remember the key words with BT, UP TO 8meg, they don't guarantee it, thats why I went over to sky, BT were too expensive and to slow.


----------



## prouty (Apr 1, 2007)

i think ive ruled out wireless signal affecting it as ive tried it sitting in the same room as the router with no change to the speed. I knew i wouldnt get 8mb but i was at least expecting half that and ive barely got an eighth, something doesnt seem right. ive also tried turning all firewalls off but tht made no difference everything is still generally slow, thnks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Try testing the wireless by connecting via a cable just to see if you get any change, if you do there must be something wrong with the wireless signal or interfering with it, if it makes no difference then it confirms your thoughts about wireless being OK.

Another thought, are you sure you have secured your wireless network ? if someone is pinching your bandwidth that will slow you down.
Assuming none of this helps it may be a fault on your line, or they may be doing work at your exchange, first off try >>>They're speed test<<< and see how you go, if it says your slow then contact customer support and report this issue to them as it may well be a fault on the line, and >>>Here<<< is they're troubleshooting list so you can prepare yourself by checking these first so when they say try this that or the other you can save time by having done it already, hope this helps and you get it sorted anyway.


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

Its because I live in America that I think both of you have had me confused with both of your lasts posts. I must say, I wish we had that BT technology over here. I even work DSL support for a phone company... sounds sad huh.


----------



## prouty (Apr 1, 2007)

BT is british telecom, they are a service provider.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

prouty said:


> hello all,
> 
> basically i have just got a BT home hub router and moved to a bt broadband in my home. BT say that they are providing me with 8meg, i dont know how far from the exchange but im not even getting 1meg in most cases. All my games and p2p softwares connections are horrendously slow. Ive tried port forwarding but to no avail. In all games my ping is horrendously high around 200 when it should be around 20. Im also downloading at speeds of around 10kb/s and that maxs out at around 55kb/s. i would appreciate any help atall on this as i really dont want to be throwing my homehub out of the window :grin: thanks


BT suck . 

Erm i dont know much about networks etc, but im with BT , and theres been times when i've had the same issue as you, slow in every aspect , and it does just eventually go away , so they are proberly working on exchange , but i'd phone them and find out , there indian tech team are so good! *sarcastic face* 

But yeah this happened to me, and it just went away after days of moaning, they said its a problem with exchange theyre looking into it , but when it fixed itself i didnt bother calling back to find out the issue, they would have proberly said something random and untrue anyway .


but unlike you mine was fine then went bad and then was fine. JUST CALL THEM


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a 3 year old Thread, time to Close!


----------

